# Honey



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your Honey was such a beautiful girl, hard to believe it's been two years already.
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I remember you talking about sweet Honey. 00
She and my Snobear and Smooch are together at the Rainbow Bridge.

What a beautiful girl and I love her name!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

The anniversaries of their deaths are so hard, aren't they? She was lucky she lived most of her life with you.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Honey the bunny, so sweet - so sorry you lost her.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

